

Making a Match: Job Sites Get Personal  - ansin
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052970203577304574276082918038074.html

======
timcederman
I'm pleased that our sign-up forms were shown to be the fastest at least...
(I'm a product manager for the Trovix/Monster integration, and previously
product manager for Trovix.com)

